# Ellen Whitaker & Henry Cavill!



## JDChaser (26 February 2011)

Like her or not you've got to admit she's done well here 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Cavill-jumping-girlfriend-Ellen-Whitaker.html


----------



## paddi22 (26 February 2011)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## millimoo (26 February 2011)

Just what I was thinking..... He's a keeper, and she's a very lucky girl. 
I sooooooooo would!!!


----------



## abaddon_1974 (27 February 2011)

He is a lucky man as well.
Ellen is the most attractive woman in any sport bar none.
I had hoped that she was waiting for me though.

Craig


----------



## fruity (27 February 2011)

Totally jealous! lucky Ellen,i bet she has a smile for him,she isn't very generous with those!


----------



## Dovorian (27 February 2011)

But he seems so intelligent.................... (ducks and hides)


----------



## Janette (27 February 2011)

OMG - I've seen them ...
I went down to the saddlers (Throstlenest, nr Barnsley) and Ellen was there (with dark brown hair??? )  He was with her, and yes, he really is that gorgeous, but not overly tall.....


----------



## cefyl (28 February 2011)

Janette said:



			OMG - I've seen them ...
 )  He was with her, and yes, he really is that gorgeous, but not overly tall.....  

Click to expand...

He is when he stands on his bank balance !


----------



## BlizzardBudd (28 February 2011)

they'll be good together


----------



## Tinks81 (28 February 2011)

abaddon_1974 said:



			He is a lucky man as well.
Ellen is the most attractive woman in any sport bar none.
I had hoped that she was waiting for me though.

Craig
		
Click to expand...

that is hilairous !!!!!!!!!! i just spat my tea over my screen have you actually ever seen her up close?


----------



## Tinks81 (28 February 2011)

i saw him at Arena UK 2 days ago and to be honest didnt think he was that nice to be honest ......... i think they do suit as i dont think either of them are that pretty!?!?!


----------



## BBH (28 February 2011)

Actually I know it sounds awful but I also can't understand why Ellen is fated as ' beautiful ' as IMO she's not at all. She has the face of a gnome if you take all the ' slap and hair away'. I can only think that its SJers obsession with Blond hair and lots of it.  

IMO there are far prettier options ie Laura Renwick. 

As for him , well I wouldn't say no but then a studio shot can hide a multitude of sins and I haven't seen him in RL..

Bottom line is its hardly news and if they get on well whose business it is anyway.


----------



## Faithkat (28 February 2011)

I would hardly say "plucked from obscurity to play Superman" - he's had a pretty prominent role in The Tudors for a while  . . . and is quite a dish


----------



## abaddon_1974 (28 February 2011)

I don't think I would say Ellen had the face of a gnome.
And not a show jumper so I have no obsession with blondes.
But still think she is the best looking sports person out there.

I don't even know who her intended is, is he famous?

Craig


----------



## 1stclassalan (2 March 2011)

abaddon_1974 said:



			I don't think I would say Ellen had the face of a gnome.
And not a show jumper so I have no obsession with blondes.
But still think she is the best looking sports person out there.

I don't even know who her intended is, is he famous?

Craig
		
Click to expand...

Quite out of my age range here but if you prefer blondes how about :-

http://www.allstarpics.net/0050307/010313339/sharron-davies-pic.html

I understand that she has a lovely personality to go with the body!


----------



## abaddon_1974 (2 March 2011)

You are joking surely, Sharon Davies!
She has the build of an eastern block shotputter and the face can't hold a candle to Ellen.
As for the personality, I can't comment as I am never likely to meet either of them, but I do remember a program with Sharon DAVIES in it a few years ago which put me off her as a person as well.
Still Ellen all the way for me.

Craig


----------



## lar (3 March 2011)

That Daily Mail reporter needs sacking!  A whole story about equestrianism and no mention of Zara????


----------



## Starbucks (3 March 2011)

Janette said:



			OMG - I've seen them ...
I went down to the saddlers (Throstlenest, nr Barnsley) and Ellen was there (with dark brown hair??? )  He was with her, and yes, he really is that gorgeous, but not overly tall.....  

Click to expand...

as if - Hollywood has finally made it to Barnsley!


----------



## madlady (3 March 2011)

Good luck to them both but why it's made the daily mail is beyond me!


----------



## lagartijamick (3 March 2011)

abaddon_1974 said:



			I don't think I would say Ellen had the face of a gnome.
And not a show jumper so I have no obsession with blondes.
But still think she is the best looking sports person out there.

I don't even know who her intended is, is he famous?

Craig
		
Click to expand...

She is a talented young rider and ok to look at but to say she is the best looking lady in sport is a bit of a reach.


----------



## 1stclassalan (3 March 2011)

abaddon_1974 said:



			You are joking surely, Sharon Davies!
She has the build of an eastern block shotputter and the face can't hold a candle to Ellen.
As for the personality, I can't comment as I am never likely to meet either of them, but I do remember a program with Sharon DAVIES in it a few years ago which put me off her as a person as well.
Still Ellen all the way for me.

Craig
		
Click to expand...

O.k. young man - I rather looked on that body quite favourably myself - it may be developed but still a woman - eastern shotputters needed to produce their birth certificate or some chromosomes to prove the point.

However; here are ten more for the price of one - let's see if you're still for Ellen after these!   http://www.zimbio.com/Ana+Ivanovic/articles/ZqLQaFOuCq2/Top+10+Hottest+Women+in+Sports


----------



## showjumperanna (3 March 2011)

abaddon_1974 said:



			I don't think I would say Ellen had the face of a gnome.
And not a show jumper so I have no obsession with blondes.
But still think she is the best looking sports person out there.

I don't even know who her intended is, is he famous?

Craig
		
Click to expand...








*disclaimer* this was on her members' site if you want to bum her excessively, I suggest you join it.


----------



## use a name (3 March 2011)

who was she with before??


----------



## use a name (3 March 2011)

showjumperanna said:









*disclaimer* this was on her members' site if you want to bum her excessively, I suggest you join it.
		
Click to expand...

whoooaa!surely thats ellen w.i am not a fan but looks completely different.


----------



## abaddon_1974 (3 March 2011)

That is not her best photo, it makes her look like the woman who used to be on dragons den.
Funny thing about attraction, what one person finds attractive another will not look twice at.
As for "If I want to bum her excessively" I guess that phrase means something different in Lincolnshire.

and I still like her even after being tempted with the top 10 sportswomen or whatever that link was.

Craig


----------



## lagartijamick (4 March 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder i guess.

Enjoyed the link, I was aware that some of those lady tennis players were gorgeous but it looks like i need to start watching more synchronised swimming as well!!


----------



## Mithras (4 March 2011)

BBH said:



			Actually I know it sounds awful but I also can't understand why Ellen is fated as ' beautiful ' as IMO she's not at all. She has the face of a gnome if you take all the ' slap and hair away'. I can only think that its SJers obsession with Blond hair and lots of it.  

IMO there are far prettier options ie Laura Renwick. 

As for him , well I wouldn't say no but then a studio shot can hide a multitude of sins and I haven't seen him in RL..

Bottom line is its hardly news and if they get on well whose business it is anyway.
		
Click to expand...

She is averagely pretty but pretty enough as she has other stuff going on for her as well.  I guess you could say she has quite a lot of charisma and glamour, she is a good height with a good figure and looks good in white breeches.  Part of her appeal is also no doubt that she isn't just sitting at home waiting for a handsome rich man to sweep her off her feet but she is good and indeed successful in her sport.  I guess that combination is very appealing to a lot of men who want something more in a woman than a pretty face and someone who looks good in nice clothes all the time but is quite a boring person and afraid of doing any activities?

IMHO though she might not age well and the move to darker hair is a step in the right direction as it makes her look less brassy.


----------



## Amymay (4 March 2011)

She is averagely pretty
		
Click to expand...

Really???

Can't see what _any_ fuss is about..........


----------



## BBH (4 March 2011)

Mithras said:



			She is averagely pretty but pretty enough as she has other stuff going on for her as well.  I guess you could say she has quite a lot of charisma and glamour, she is a good height with a good figure and looks good in white breeches.  Part of her appeal is also no doubt that she isn't just sitting at home waiting for a handsome rich man to sweep her off her feet but she is good and indeed successful in her sport.  I guess that combination is very appealing to a lot of men who want something more in a woman than a pretty face and someone who looks good in nice clothes all the time but is quite a boring person and afraid of doing any activities?

IMHO though she might not age well and the move to darker hair is a step in the right direction as it makes her look less brassy.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree a guy would have to be pretty shallow or dim to go out with someone whose only attribute is their looks and most men IMO want  a pretty airhead for the night but not long term.  Look at the people who are considered really pretty who have catastrophic relationship historys ie Patsy Kensit, Ulrika Johnsson types, all multiple marriages, affairs etc etc. EW is more of a catch IMO   as she does have a lot going for her, she is independently successful and has made her mark in her chosen sport.  Not like some of these brainless bimbo's who have achieved nothing for themselves other than attach themselves to wealthy men and live off the divorce pickings.  


No the point I was making is that Ellen W is always fated in any press article as beautiful or glamorous when IMO there are far prettier girls on the circuit.  It actually must be quite embarrassing for her because clearly she's not beautiful, she's just normal IMV.

As for Sharon Davies - great body with a bloke's face.


----------



## Megan_T (4 March 2011)

I don't think she's drop-dead stunning, but neither do I think she looks like she's walked into the back of lorry. I've met her briefly in real life and she seemed a perfectly pleasant person and very pretty. 

He certainly looks a very attractive guy and I hope they're very happy together


----------



## amyneave (4 March 2011)

Gosh this made me laugh. Hope it goes well for them.


----------



## Tinks81 (7 March 2011)

use a name said:



			who was she with before??
		
Click to expand...

hmmmm a few !!! 

but i guess the one person you would know - Tim Gredley


----------



## Slightly Foxed (8 March 2011)

abaddon_1974 said:



			You are joking surely, Sharon Davies!
She has the build of an eastern block shotputter and the face can't hold a candle to Ellen.
As for the personality, I can't comment as I am never likely to meet either of them, but I do remember a program with Sharon DAVIES in it a few years ago which put me off her as a person as well.
Still Ellen all the way for me.

Craig
		
Click to expand...

Ah, there you go Craig, you've never met Ellen (sweet girl ) so you've been seduced by the air brush!


----------



## abaddon_1974 (8 March 2011)

I would doubt that I will ever meet her, and from the few "stars" or famous people I have met, I am not sure that I want to meet her.
Not met many of them yet who havn't dissapointed me, usually by the lack of personality, or the personality issues.
As for Ellen, I am not likely to ever be on the show jumping circuit or for the time being even own a horse, but I would be interested to know how the TV cameras manage to airbrush her when she is filmed jumping, modern technology eh.

Still a lot worse than her out there in the land of the sporty and famous.

Craig


----------



## WildRider (9 March 2011)

Please excuse my shallow moment, but... He's very cute!!

Just to add my (female) input to the debate going on about her appearance, no she isn't the world's most gorgeous girl, but she is still pretty.  She definitely gets some airbrushing going on in the magazine ads she's done though, as she didn't look as good as that when I saw her signing autographs at Olympia.


----------



## Whoopit (9 March 2011)

lar said:



			That Daily Mail reporter needs sacking!  A whole story about equestrianism and no mention of Zara????
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree!! Zara Phillips is so much better looking than Ellen Whitaker and thats coming from a fellow female!! Zara all the way!


----------



## aurorahorse (9 March 2011)

Tinks81 said:



			hmmmm a few !!! 

but i guess the one person you would know - Tim Gredley
		
Click to expand...

OOH! Do tell more!


----------



## Charl (9 March 2011)

All I can say is she's a lucky so and so.  Henry Cavill is one of the main reasons I watch The Tudors.


----------



## 1973horse (10 March 2011)

abaddon_1974 said:



			That is not her best photo, it makes her look like the woman who used to be on dragons den.
Funny thing about attraction, what one person finds attractive another will not look twice at.
As for "If I want to bum her excessively" I guess that phrase means something different in Lincolnshire.

and I still like her even after being tempted with the top 10 sportswomen or whatever that link was.

Craig
		
Click to expand...

pmsland in derbyshire


----------



## flyingfeet (10 March 2011)

Well its a good job that all of us on HHO are 6ft blond amazons, who could model in their spare time, so we can confidently call her a munter

Its not like horsey women are b*tchy!!

People my heart sinks when you judge someone you don't even know on looks.


----------



## Dandycandy (10 March 2011)

Well I would love to put my pic up here infront of all of you and have it picked to bits. 
bet you lot would love to think people are saying this about you.
poor girl. shes got a new bf. good for her!
(i met her once but at olympia party, erm very drunk)
I dont think it really matters what she looks like. Shes a good person to have in equestrian sport as she has talent.
Its a bit sad that theres nothing more exciting for these people to write about.


----------



## ladyt25 (10 March 2011)

ha, this is funny - well done her I say and it is quite shocking how bitchy people can be about a person based on their looks. Quit despicable actually. I think she's a perfectly attractive person, she seems downe to earth and normal. i am sure she has her flaws as we all do and none of us are perfect by any means. I think she's grown up a lot - as you do. She's still very young really after all. I wouldn't mind 'bumping' into someone like him at a showjumping event - though I doubt i look quite so good in my sjing attire!!! Lol

Give the girl a break - she certainly is no munter is she!!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (15 March 2011)

I detect the 'green eyed monster' in many of you  . . . .  whether you can admit it to yourself or not is another matter !!

I think EW is a very pretty, talented young lady, with a lovely figure and more often than not a happy smiley face.

Good luck to her


----------



## woodtiger (23 March 2011)

I guess people would like Ellen more if she didn't come across as being quite so pleased with herself.  I think I remember her father saying somewhere how he was blessed in having such a talented family and that Ellen's looks sealed the deal as it was her blonde beauty which attracted the sponsors - if my father had said that in print I'd have died, so can't really hold it against her, but it does put peoples backs up.  Especially females.  
So has she made friends with Rob Hoekstra yet if she is in contention for London selection?  This time last year it was toys out of pram, which I would think is another reason why she isn't particularly popular.
Oh yeah, and amazing, no mention of Zara by the Daily Facist!


----------



## bettysmum (23 March 2011)

good for ellen i say!


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 March 2011)

Charl said:



			All I can say is she's a lucky so and so.  Henry Cavill is one of the main reasons I watch The Tudors.
		
Click to expand...

Ah... Joelly Richardson for me ! Quite surprising as I usually prefer brunettes ( not that my aged frame will evince much response, ha,ha, )

Joelly is a fantastic actress and conveys much more to her part than words alone - and that voice...........

Not watched all the series but those that I have were quite good - a bit short on history here and there but a good theme jazzed up for a modern audience.


----------



## blackstar (24 March 2011)

I am now even more jealous of Ellen, ha! Good for her, what a catch! Its like something from Jilly Cooper!


----------



## HollyWoozle (26 March 2011)

He is like my ultimate man. I think I hate her. I only discovered him recently and he's SO SO HOT.

ETA: I don't actually hate her, I'm just jealous!


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (4 May 2011)

Just heard that they are engaged!  The annoucment is on her website.

Congratulations Ellen and Henry.


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (4 May 2011)

JDChaser said:



			Like her or not you've got to admit she's done well here 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Cavill-jumping-girlfriend-Ellen-Whitaker.html

Click to expand...

Yep - fair play to the girl!!


----------



## Piglet (4 May 2011)

Just heard the news, lucky lucky Ellen - he is GEORGEOUS!!!!  Good luck to her


----------



## lannerch (4 May 2011)

I cannot belive how bitchy people have been about ellen who whether she is your cup of tea or not is very atractive. And remember the story is the daily mail so not to be taken word for word!
And beauty is only part of the package, yes it gets you the first date however then its the rest of you that ensures longativity or not!

Congratulations ellen I suspect it will be the making of her, he appears as well as drop dead georgeous very level headed and grounding.


----------



## HashRouge (4 May 2011)

I had no idea they were together, the story of how they met is really cute! Good luck to them


----------



## JoJo_ (4 May 2011)

Henry is sooo hott. I spotted him from the first Tudors episode and thought mmmm. But I have to admit i'm surprised at this. Ellen isnt really ugly or anything but I wouldnt say she is a hollywood beauty either. She has done really well there!


----------

